# Minty Spaceliner



## Euphman06 (Dec 21, 2019)

This one is local to me...price tag is 1k... no thanks, but she is pretty with original paperwork to boot.


----------



## SteveF (Dec 21, 2019)

It's missing the rack light just like they all seem to be. There's a really nice reproduction of the light on Ebay. A fellow caber is making them. It's a great option for those who are missing the light on their bikes since the original is so difficult to find.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 21, 2019)

Who might that be?


----------



## SteveF (Dec 21, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Who might that be?




Shawnatvintagespokes


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 21, 2019)

I have a Flightliner and that's apparently a different rack version.


----------



## SteveF (Dec 21, 2019)

There were a few different rack styles. I have an amc flightliner with a rack and no reflectors. Also have a spaceliner with the round light in the rack.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't see any listings for one at this time either.


----------



## SteveF (Dec 21, 2019)

On Ebay? I'll look and see if I can find it. I'll share the link if and when I do.


----------



## SteveF (Dec 21, 2019)

Rear rack complete working light and lens for vintage Spaceliner bicycle   | eBay
					

It includes a battery box, switch, and 3V LED bulb that uses 2 AA batteries (batteries not included). The last photo shows the Spaceliner model and rack that this light goes on.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 8, 2020)

Whats the market on these like?


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 8, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Whats the market on these like?



not 1,000.

Maybe half of that, if you get lucky.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 8, 2020)

That's what I was thinking


----------

